# My mom walked in on me while I was...



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

Pretending to sing! I bet you thought I was talking about something dirty, weren't you?? Get your minds out the gutter! 

Anyways, I was on the treadmill and listening to some tunes. I was really feelin' a Pink Floyd song so I was mouthing the words like I was really into it. All of a sudden my mom popped in to ask me something and caught me right in the act lol.

If this was 6 months ago, I would've gotten REALLY embarrassed and anxious about it, and I definitely would've dwelled on it for a solid hour or two. That was the initial reaction, but I stopped myself before it turned into a freakout. I was able to block out the initial flash of emotion and said to myself, "Dude, embarrassing things happen to everyone, and this isn't even that bad... besides, you have to be able to laugh at yourself for stuff like this". After I thought rationally about it, I didn't think of it for another second .

Part of my SA comes from me being too serious. I usually have a super hard time dealing with embarrassing moments that happen to me, especially when it's in front of a group of people. Some people can easily laugh it off at themselves, which can really influence the tension of a social situation (or at least the perception). It's still tough, but I'm getting better at being able to laugh at myself for silly and embarrassing things 

I know this is just a minor victory, but it's still a victory!


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

That would have embarrased me too... I'm glad you were able to stop yourself from freaking out about it. Great progress!


----------



## ksju (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, when rocking out to pink floyd is a bad thing, the world is in a terrible place lol. But seriously, congrats on your triumph over your anxiety, keep it up!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe well done, I know how you feel with feeling like you can't let people see you having fun, I feel super embarrassed if I do the same. 

I was recently caught air drumming in the kitchen by my neighbor, THAT was embarrassing haha. I was hoping he would start air guitaring with me, but instead he got a silly smirk on his face  xD


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I was caught just the other day talking to myself. I *could* be wrong, but this may not be as cute or as triumphy as what you did. Congrats, and keep singing!


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

@DreamyDove -- Thanks!
@ksju -- So true! 
@Ospi -- You totally should have rocked out even harder after he saw you 
@leonardess -- Actually that's even more triumphy! I'd definitely find that harder to overcome, so I should be the one congratulating you! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> hehe well done, I know how you feel with feeling like you can't let people see you having fun, I feel super embarrassed if I do the same.
> 
> I was recently caught air drumming in the kitchen by my neighbor, THAT was embarrassing haha. I was hoping he would start air guitaring with me, but instead he got a silly smirk on his face  xD


He was missing out!

To the OP....well done. It is something you can just laugh at and move on .


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I am so obnoxious at home that i sing constantly. Anyone else crazy at home but go into a shell in public? I think i have selective mutism.


----------



## take (Aug 14, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> I am so obnoxious at home that i sing constantly. Anyone else crazy at home but go into a shell in public? I think i have selective mutism.


I can relate to that, either at home or with certain people.

And to the op, that's really great  One of my problems is embarrassment and dwelling on it, so your story is inspiring


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, that can be embarrassing. I was singing Ain't No Mountain High Enough once pretty loudly when my parents came home.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rosettas stoned said:


> Pretending to sing! I bet you thought I was talking about something dirty, weren't you??


Yes, I clicked with the expectation of masturbation, and I feel cheated by this much lesser embarrassment.

So just mouthing the words without any sound?

Not that big a deal I guess. Steve Harris of Iron Maiden has been doing that on stage for decades, though one can't really tell if he's actually singing or if his lips are just following along without a sound. Guess he can't help himself when he wrote much of the lyrics.


----------

